# Best codec pack for windows 8 on ms surface pro?



## freebird_9924 (May 25, 2013)

I've just got microsoft surface pro tablet - using windows 8 first time..

1. which is best codec pack for windows 8? 
shark, windows8codecs.org , windows8codecs.com , klite codec pack - which in klite - mega/full?

2. which is best media player for microsoft surface pro?
gom player isnt working properly..it's not fitting properly to screen..on keeping full screen stretched, even we cant see video bar..


----------



## kenkickr (May 25, 2013)

I've always recommended CCCP for a codec package and have you tried vlan player?


----------



## ZetZet (May 25, 2013)

I use klite or cccp with wmpc.


----------



## freebird_9924 (May 25, 2013)

ZetZet said:


> I use klite or cccp with wmpc.



thx but can u tell any one among these?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 25, 2013)

kenkickr said:


> I've always recommended CCCP for a codec package and have you tried vlan player?



+1 for VLC plays most content without the need for codecs, be careful with some so-called codec packs as they can mess your system up, the ones listed are fine if VLC doesn't suit your needs. Not too sure how klite is these days, is it even still updated? as it's years old.


----------



## Frick (May 25, 2013)

VLC is great, but not if you have a large music collection or want a sort of playlist. I love the program, but the interface is horrible.

I too would recommend CCCP and the media player of your choice. WMP works good imo.


----------



## Kenshai (May 25, 2013)

I actually skipped codec packs on my latest windows installation and installed XBMC it plays everything I've thrown at it sans codec packs of any kind. Something to look into if you want an all in one. Seems they've added swipe controls for Windows based tablets into the nightlies. Worth giving a shot if you're having issues


----------



## Aquinus (May 25, 2013)

Media player classic has always worked well for me.


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2013)

With VLC, there is no need for codec packs.


----------



## remixedcat (May 25, 2013)

Klite messes up bad. I would avoid it. I've had nothing but issues with it. 

Videos looked terrible, I had syncing issues, and lots of other stuff.

I would just use VLC and have no codecs. That's how I do it. 

I just have VLC for videos and J-River Media Jukebox for music.


----------



## Frick (May 25, 2013)

I have found that if you are very VERY low on resources (like if you're using a netbook or something) VLC sans codecs usually does better than codecs + something else.

I still don't like it though, the interface is terrible.


----------



## Aquinus (May 25, 2013)

I like Media Player Classic because is supports H.264 offload to your GPU using DXVA with compatible video files. It also works without any extra codec packs most of the time.


----------



## remixedcat (May 25, 2013)

MetroX VLC skin
http://maverick07x.deviantart.com/art/VLC-MetroX-345256054

My screenshot:






Other media player is J-River Media Jukebox Also with MetroX skin

http://maverick07x.deviantart.com/art/MetroX-327728200


----------



## freebird_9924 (May 26, 2013)

but vlc will work properly on ms surface pro? interface?


----------



## Kenshai (May 26, 2013)

freebird_9924 said:


> but vlc will work properly on ms surface pro? interface?



Give it a try and tell us  easy enough to uninstall an application if you don't like it.


----------



## freebird_9924 (May 26, 2013)

Kenshai said:


> Give it a try and tell us  easy enough to uninstall an application if you don't like it.



k. tri d gom player but it didn't work well. well,i will try this too.


----------



## silkstone (May 26, 2013)

another vote for cccp here.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 26, 2013)

i also use CCCP on Windows 7 and tried it out on Windows 8, but atm i got no Windows 8 running so i dunno how LAV and DXVA works but it works flawless on my Windows 7 and uses my GTX670 4gb for decoding my anime and most of the time even better then CoreAVC did


----------



## Aquinus (May 26, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i also use CCCP on Windows 7 and tried it out on Windows 8, but atm i got no Windows 8 running so i dunno how LAV and DXVA works but it works flawless on my Windows 7 and uses my GTX670 4gb for decoding my anime and most of the time even better then CoreAVC did



Are you sure it's actually getting decoded by the video card? Last time I installed CCCP it used DirectShow for H.264 video and offloaded it all to the CPU. Maybe it has changed but just MPC alone had all the codecs I needed before I grew up and out of anime and even now, all the video files I have can be played with MPC without a single extra codec.

You're also looking for the GPU bit stream decoder when you're looking to see if MPC-HT is using DXVA.

If it doesn't say anything on this screen after installing CCCP, it's not using your GPU. Also to my knowledge MPC-HT and Windows Media Player are the only two mature applications that will use DXVA for decoding. When I used CCCP I had to disable a number of extra codec that CCCP adds just to get GPU decoding back.


----------



## remixedcat (May 26, 2013)

Kenshai said:


> Give it a try and tell us  easy enough to uninstall an application if you don't like it.



Codecs are harder to get rid of and often require a reformat.


----------



## LagunaX (May 26, 2013)

Vlc works fine on my Acer Iconia w510 windows 8 tablet.

If u do klite, be very careful.
Do the basic pack only, And ONLY video components.
DO NOT select any audio - it will screw up the WMP audio.

Then It should work fine.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 26, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Are you sure it's actually getting decoded by the video card? Last time I installed CCCP it used DirectShow for H.264 video and offloaded it all to the CPU. Maybe it has changed but just MPC alone had all the codecs I needed before I grew up and out of anime and even now, all the video files I have can be played with MPC without a single extra codec.
> 
> You're also looking for the GPU bit stream decoder when you're looking to see if MPC-HT is using DXVA.
> 
> ...



u got the newest version? i use Combined-Community-Codec-Pack-2013-04-20.exe myself atm and they have "LAV" in it now.

and yes ino Combined-Community-Codec-Pack-RC-2013-05-20.exe is out, i just haven't updated yet ^^;

here is LAV Video decoder filter:


----------



## Aquinus (May 27, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> u got the newest version? i use Combined-Community-Codec-Pack-2013-04-20.exe myself atm and they have "LAV" in it now.
> 
> and yes ino Combined-Community-Codec-Pack-RC-2013-05-20.exe is out, i just haven't updated yet ^^;
> 
> ...



Yes, and MPC doesn't require any extra codecs that could mess with Windows Media Player. I personally haven't used LAV but I rarely will install extra codecs. They only have caused me headache in the past and when you have things like MPC and Foobar2000 there is really no reason to need to install extra codecs imho.


----------

